# Grazing cornwall



## Claire-R (29 September 2014)

Wanted Grazing for 2  horses in the Helston/Cornwall area.


----------



## RolyPolyPony (1 October 2014)

Redruth too far for you?


----------



## Claire-R (1 October 2014)

RolyPolyPony said:



			Redruth too far for you?
		
Click to expand...

Where about in redruth and details etc?


----------



## RolyPolyPony (1 October 2014)

I'll send you a message


----------

